# Fluval FX4 vs 2 smaller canisters fro 75g



## bonecrusher (Apr 15, 2019)

I am currently running an FX4 and the filter is OK. Just doesnt seem to do a good job of removing fine particles from the water. There always seems to be a fine, dust like particulate in the top half of the wter column that just doesnt get pushed down to get picked up by the filter. Moving the output to the center f the tanks helps a bit - but a lot of junk gets pushed to the side of the tank with no intake and it seems to just hang there and never get push to the intake on other side of tank..

Wondering if having to smaller filters would be better? not only to have an intake and output on each side of the tank, but also for a little redndancy...

I was looking at may be two fluval 306/406 or w eheim 2215?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Slow-n-Steady (Aug 3, 2018)

Do you have fine filter media in the FX4? A combo of filter floss and very fine micron pads does wonders. Just keep in mind that means more frequent canister maintenance because it clogs up pretty fast. I personally wouldn't want fine media in my FX as they are not fun to clean. I have coarse media in my FX6 and filter floss in my eheim and micron pads in my AC110 which is super easy to change out.


----------



## bonecrusher (Apr 15, 2019)

i have been trying a few things.. I had for a bout a week a fluval fine filter pad at bottom, with some polyfil above it. no change. Now I have it with the bottom tray with 2 fine filter pads stacks at the bottom... No change... Just did a big water change today of almost 50% - once things settle down I will see how it goes..

I am still within my return period for the fx4 - so if going with 2 filters would be better - I can go that route..


----------



## Slow-n-Steady (Aug 3, 2018)

Sounds like you could use a bit more of that same media (for the results you're looking for, assuming water parameters are healthy). Look into micron pads, they make a huuuuge difference but again they clog very quickly. Also, purigen and chemipure elite also help a lot.. those + fine filter media and you'll have crystal clear water.

Also, having multiple canister filters offers quite a few benefits so it's understandable if you go that route. Can't go wrong with Eheim. Good luck!


----------

